# Neuer PC: PC startet nicht



## Drade (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC gekauft und ihn wie in den Anleitungen beschrieben zusammengebaut. Leider bekomme ich nur ein Piepen wenn ich ihn anmache. Ich sehe auch kein Bild auf dem Monitor. Ich habe nur noch keinen Arbeitsspeicher bzw Festplatte die sind noch unterwegs.

Hardware:
-Asus P5b Deluxe Mainboard
-Intel Core 2 Duo E 6600
-Ati x1900xtx
- BeQuiet 600 Watt netzteil

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## soyo (15. Dezember 2006)

Hör mal auf die "Melodie" des Piepen, meistens kann man in der Anleitung des Mainboard anhand des Piepen den Fehler bestimmen. 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen das es sich meistens um den Arbeitsspeicher handelt.


EDIT: Hab eben gelesen das du den Arbeitsspeicher noch nicht hast, dann wird es wohl daran liegen.


----------



## Drade (15. Dezember 2006)

Achso, wenn das ganz nur mit dem Arbeitsspeicher läuft dann ist es ok. Ich wollte nur schon mal testen. Ob die Bauteile in Ordung sind. Aber ist es normal dass dann auf den PCI Steckplätzen auch nicht geht. Ich bekomme ja auch kein Bild auf den Monitor.

Über den Piepton habe ich in der Anleitung leider nichts finden können


----------



## soyo (15. Dezember 2006)

> Aber ist es normal dass dann auf den PCI Steckplätzen auch nicht geht.



Ich denke mal du meinstes die Grafikkarte auf den PCI-E Slot? Ja das ist normal das die auch nicht funktioniert. 

Kurze Frage: Hatt dir jemand geholfen bei der Installation der Hardware oder machst du das nach Anleitung?


----------



## Drade (15. Dezember 2006)

Also geholfen hat mir niemand. Ich habe eigentlich alles was ich nicht genau wusste in der Anleitung nachgelesen.


----------



## soyo (15. Dezember 2006)

Davon kann ich nur abraten. Man sollte weningstens einige male jemand, bei den Einbau von Hardware, über die Schulter geschaut haben. Es ist nämlich einiges an Geschick und vor allem an Wissen dazu notwendig. 

Ich hoffe du hast die Wärmeleitpaste für den CPU nicht vergessen.


----------



## Drade (15. Dezember 2006)

Also von Elektronik habe ich schon Ahnung da ich das beruflich mache.+

Wärmeleitpaste ist auch drauf. Also im moment macht der Prozessor in leerlauf 28 °C


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Drade hat gesagt.:


> Also von Elektronik habe ich schon Ahnung da ich das beruflich mache.


Trotzdem brauchst Du auch Geschick..... und ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl.
Wenn Du nämlich nicht aufpasst, dann kann Dir ganz schnell mal ein Stückchen von dem DIE (dass ist das kleine Teil in der mitte vom Prozessor) absplittern.
Dann ist der Prozesser u.U. ein Fall für eBay als "ungetestet und ohne Garantie". 

Wenn das Mainboard einen Fehlercode piept, dann ist es (in den meisten Fällen) OK dass der Monitor dunkel bleibt.
Es gibt aber auch Situationen in denen ein Fehlercode ausgegeben wird und der PC trotzdem bootet (und auch ein Bild erscheint).

Mehr über die "Melodie" vom Piepton kannst Du auch im BIOS Kompendium erfahren.

Ich denke aber auch dass es am fehlenden RAM liegt..... warum sollte der PC auch ohne RAM booten?! 
Die fehlende Festplatte hingegen dürfte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen..... ausser halt dass man dann sein Betriebssystem "etwas" schlecht installiert bekommt. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

